# cloning soon.. what do you think?



## mahosk (Apr 10, 2005)

just wanted to outline my cloning plan and see what you guys think.  i got 15 plants in my hydro setup and am going to take about 3 clones from each. i prepped branches today by cutting off all leaves and small nodes except for the top, all branches are between 3 and 6 inches. i plan on setting a slab of rockwool in a cooler with some saranwrap across the top with holes punched in it.  half an inch or so of light solution in bottom. im gonna cut my clones off then slice them at an angle while holding them under water, dip in rooting hormone and place them in the rockwool slab, misting them 1 or 2 times a day.  i plan on just keeping the cooler near my window on my floor in my room untill they root and i can transfer them into my hydro setup.  what do you guys think?  id love any info you could give.  thanks


----------



## automatic (Apr 11, 2005)

sounds fine....


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello! It sounds great - got pics? Thanks.


----------



## mahosk (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks guys, i seem to have the growing down pretty good but this is my third attempt at cloning.  sorry no pics.  i had a few from my last batch but they got erased.  im starting my flowering cycle today so ill post some pics once i get some nice buds going in a few weeks.  word to the wise.... dont try growing purple power in a small  grow space indoors, pain in the ass


----------



## Goldie (Apr 12, 2005)

Purple Power - I am unfamiliar with that. Tell us about it, please.

Am awaiting pretty pics of your pretty girls.


----------



## mahosk (Apr 22, 2005)

well  all my clones are pretty much done for.  some turned black on the tops and some just turned to mush.  luckily i still have some seeds and a fine crop growing in the meantime.


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the clones going south mahosk. Personally I don't mist my clones if they are in under a dome. Just open it once a day to give fresh air and close it back up. There should be plenty of moisture for the clones in that environment alone. Misting them can cause mold to form which sounds about like what you got going. Also...it's best to let the rockwool dry out a bit to force root growth...if the wool is too wet it will dampen off the cutting and kill it. Too much moisture is not a good thing. Keep stabbing at it though...in time you will get it down.


----------



## mahosk (Apr 23, 2005)

thanks ref.  ill keep that in mind when i try next time.


----------



## nobogart (Apr 24, 2005)

refugee knows his stuff so give that a try, now for my personal take on cloning, i use an areo cloner that i built myself have tried most cloning methods with limited success so i built an aero cloner and started experimenting with that the key to an areo cloner should you decide to accept this mission is the water temp i find that around 70-75 degrees gives me 99.9% success rate the best i have had with any method, but you must do what will work for you. my areo cloner is a simple device i have a small tub with an airstone in it and a aquarium heater in it for heat the clones are suspended above the water through the lid the bubles bursting the surface of the water splash the cuttings i prep my cuttings as you do then into the areo cloner. when roots show and are a few inches long i plant.


----------

